

Make the age to enter the military and the age to drink alcohol the same - trevorhartman
https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/make-age-enter-military-and-age-drink-alcohol-same/BZtnsg1M

======
dalke
This petition is poorly written.

The minimum age for enlistment in the United States Military is 17, with
permission from parents or guardian.

The petition says "if one is old and mature enough to consciously make a
decision to join the military knowing that they may very well die for this
country, they are also old and mature enough to drink alcohol."

Therefore, this petition seems to be saying that the drinking age in the US
should be 17, even though it implies that the age should be 18.

